# ASA AR1 - Discussion



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

These wheels are made by ASA, a company located
in South Korea. To read more about ASA see below.
Wheel Finish is Silver w/Machined Lip. Finish Process
is SML w/Powder Clearcoat. Certifications are TÜV,SAE,
JWL, VIAV, SAE, JWL & VIA. Finish Warranty - 1 year.
Finish Testing: X-Ray & Leak Test.
Construction is LP Cast/Shot Peened using AC4CH-T6 
Alum. Alloy. Structural Warranty is 4 years. 
Load tested to 1364 Lbs 620.0 Kilo
All wheels are 1 pc. construction.

_
_
 
16X7 4-100 ET38 ASA AR1 159.00 17.6 lb
Wheel Lip Size 39mm 
17X7 4-100 ET38 ASA AR1 179.00 21.2 lb
Wheel Lip Size 24mm 
18X7.5 4-100 ET38 ASA AR1 219.00 22.5 lb
Wheel Lip Size 38mm 


17X7 5-100 ET38 ASA AR1 179.00 21.2 lb
Wheel Lip Size 25.5mm 
17X8 5-100 ET35 ASA AR1 189.00 21.2 lb
Wheel Lip Size 43mm
18X8 5-100 ET35 ASA AR1 219.00 22.5 lb
Wheel Lip Size 50mm


17X8 5-112 ET35 ASA AR1 189.00 21.2 lb
Wheel Lip Size 46mm
18X8 5-112 ET35 ASA AR1 219.00 22.0 lb
Wheel Lip Size 48.5mm


__*About* 
 
___*Wheel
Construction
Techniques*


-


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @  Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*T*ire & *W*heel Catalog








If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.
As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 6:11 PM 6-16-2004_


----------



## astrodub (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: ASA AR1 ([email protected])*

are they a 1,2 or 3 piece construction? I would assume for the price they're one...


----------



## Petercar (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: ASA AR1 ([email protected])*

Make sure you post , that these are in. This looks to be the best looking affordable
wheel I have seen Very nice IMO. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 17x8 please

I do like those flik artics too. Just can`t make up my mind.










_Modified by Petercar at 2:54 AM 8-16-2003_


----------



## aquabat911sc (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: ASA AR1 (Petercar)*

so I cant get a 15" in 4x100 for my A2?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: ASA AR1 (astrodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *astrodub* »_are they a 1,2 or 3 piece construction? I would assume for the price they're one...

It says - one.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: ASA AR1 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_15X6.5 5-100 ET38 ASA AR1 149.00 16-17 lb

Any recommendation for winter tires on these - '03 Jetta?


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: ASA AR1 (dennisgli)*

Those look pretty cool


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: ASA AR1 ([email protected])*

*aquabat911sc*: I spend quite a bit of time
making these posts, it would be to my disadvantage
to let something just sit in the warehouse. So I list
every fitment that I find and know will be made and
coming into stock at TTR.
I updated my original post for *astrodub* so *dennisgli*,
don't be too hard on him. 
See my sig @ the bottom of this post for snow tire
recommendations.

m
m
*Winter Tire-FAQ*

m
m
 
*Winter Tire Fitments for Your Vehicle*

m
m

*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*Tire Rack Shopping Tools*
*Tire Rack Tech Center*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:12 PM 8-17-2003_


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: ASA AR1 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I updated my original post for *astrodub* so *dennisgli*,
don't be too hard on him. 

Oops - sorry!

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_See my sig @ the bottom of this post for snow tire
recommendations.

Thanks - the link on the "The Wheel and Tire Forum" image is broken btw.


----------



## Swampyankee (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: ASA AR1 (dennisgli)*

Eric. How much does a ASA LS8 in 17 inch weigh? Can't seem to find them in a 17inch; but have them on my car. Need weight please.
[email protected]


----------



## RPMjchris (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: ASA AR1 (Petercar)*

I ordered 17x8" ASA AR1s for my MkIV Jetta WE (thanks, Eric) - they look like a "grown up" RXII.







I'll post pics when they arrive (early July).


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: ASA AR1 (RPMjchris)*

Eric,
I orderd a set of these for my Corrado thru the Discount Tire I work at in Illinois, they are on backorder until 7/01. When can I expect them to hit my store?


----------



## RPMjchris (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: ASA AR1 (RPMjchris)*

Just got shipping confirmation - they shipped Friday, June 25, with an estimated delivery date of Wednesday, June 30 - woohoo!


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: ASA AR1 (RPMjchris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPMjchris* »_Just got shipping confirmation - they shipped Friday, June 25, with an estimated delivery date of Wednesday, June 30 - woohoo!










cool, I hope that applies to me as well.


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: ASA AR1 (dubfanatic)*

got mine on!


----------



## wilsontidwell (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ASA AR1 (dubfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfanatic* »_got mine on!

























you should put a vw center cap for a cleaner oem look, what size are they, is the lip polished?


----------



## RPMjchris (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: ASA AR1 (wilsontidwell)*

I'm guessing they are 17x7" - am I correct? And, yes, they have a polished lip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: ASA AR1 (RPMjchris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPMjchris* »_I'm guessing they are 17x7" - am I correct? And, yes, they have a polished lip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah 17x7, I was gonna get the 17x8 for more lip but I decided against it. My friend has the 18's on his passat, they look great with the bigger lip


----------



## RPMjchris (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: ASA AR1 (dubfanatic)*

Nope - you did good on your 'rado. 8" would've been just a bit too wide, probably rubbed.
My 17x8" AR1s were finally delivered! Pics here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1476429
















_Modified by RPMjchris at 10:12 PM 6-30-2004_


_Modified by RPMjchris at 4:15 PM 7-3-2004_


----------



## B Dubbin (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: ASA AR1 (dubfanatic)*

Any chance you have some pictures of your friend's Passat with the 18's?


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: ASA AR1 (Samurai Cowboy)*









your rotors are on the wrong sides, and are not cleaning the pad properly.


----------



## RPMjchris (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: ASA AR1 (dubfanatic)*

Here are mine! 17x8" w/235/45WR17 Yoko ES100s.


----------



## Sh0cker (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: ASA AR1 - Discussion (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric @ TIRE RACK* »_ 16X7 4-100 ET38 ASA AR1 159.00 17.6 lb
Wheel Lip Size 39mm 
17X7 4-100 ET38 ASA AR1 179.00 21.2 lb
Wheel Lip Size 24mm 
18X7.5 4-100 ET38 ASA AR1 219.00 22.5 lb
Wheel Lip Size 38mm 
*
17X7 5-100 ET38 ASA AR1 179.00 21.2 lb
Wheel Lip Size 25.5mm 
17X8 5-100 ET35 ASA AR1 189.00 21.2 lb
Wheel Lip Size 43mm
18X8 5-100 ET35 ASA AR1 219.00 22.5 lb
Wheel Lip Size 50mm
* 
17X8 5-112 ET35 ASA AR1 189.00 21.2 lb
Wheel Lip Size 46mm
18X8 5-112 ET35 ASA AR1 219.00 22.0 lb
Wheel Lip Size 48.5mm

are those Only sizes i can get?
anything smaller for 5x100 patter (16"?? )


----------



## A2T (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: ASA AR1 - Discussion (Sh0cker)*

Yeah, wish those came in 16 5x100
Very nice looking rim...


----------



## Sh0cker (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: ASA AR1 - Discussion (A2T)*

Ive called TireRack today and unfortunately they dont sell them (16" 5x100)


----------



## smittypaul (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: ASA AR1 - Discussion (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

Eric, how about a staggered width size setup on a Jetta?
Front:
*17X7* 5-100 ET38 ASA AR1 179.00 21.2 lb
*Wheel Lip Size 25.5mm *
Rear:
*17X8* 5-100 ET35 ASA AR1 189.00 21.2 lb
*Wheel Lip Size 43mm*
They should both take 225/45/17's
Anybody done this? Any pics?? Pros/Cons?


----------



## CHRGD_MK2 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: ASA AR1 - Discussion (smittypaul)*

















here are pics of my car when I had 17x7 asa's but I sold them and put porsche wheels on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

